# Poor little bugga



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

My female dead leaf mantis died this morning








Managed to get some pics of her laying me an ootheca last night tho, pitty she neva saw a male in her life!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

A couple of weeks ago


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

And finally, she left me this a few months ago


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man. It's probably better she didn't see a male, or you would have 2 dead mantis!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, true, but i might of had hundreds of tiny mantids runnin around!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

that thing gave me the heeby jeebies haha but cool nonetheless


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn..sorry to hear about your loss..she was very cool lokking


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

poor lil bugger!
gte a spider to replace her burf


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

DAMN I OPRED THIS AS I WAS EATING. EWW.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

get another one :nod:


----------

